

I found a tech co-founder. Here is how. - junecpy
http://junecpy.wordpress.com/2013/03/13/i-found-a-tech-co-founder-here-is-how-1-of-4/

======
nishithfrrole
Interesting! 1.5 years is quite long, I appreciate your tenacity.

~~~
junecpy
haha... thanks! Only 2 months in that without full time job, so it's not that
hard.

